# Windows vista firewall problem



## duffbrewery (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello all,

I have a problem with the firewall on my vista desktop. It is currently turned off as try as I may I just can't turn it back on. I get the warning come on everytime the comp is turned on, I click on the bubble to turn it on but it says windows can't start this. I then tried doing it manually but this doesn't work either. I then tried the run/cmd way but this didn't work and then also tried the hkey start/run way which says it is running but when I go back to control panel, there is the red dot with firewall turned off next to it.....!! It's doing my head in. Any help would be gratefully received :0)


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Click on Start and type *services.msc* press enter. Scroll down to* Windows Firewall *and make sure that Service is Started.


----------

